# Laptop geht einfach aus



## RalfHeinz (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Laptop der noch nicht ganz ein Jahr alt ist. Seit ca. 3 Monaten habe ich das Problem, dass er ausgeht wenn er intensiv arbeitet (z.b. beim rendern von Videos etc.) ab und zu aber auch einfach so im laufenden Betrieb. Dann dauert es auch immer einige Zeit bis ich den wieder einschalten kann. Ich habe das Gefühl das er einfach zu heiss wird bin mir aber nicht sicher. Die CPU Temperatur kann ich aber nicht nachsehen, weil kein Temperaturfühler angeschlossen ist. Bei dem Laptop handelt es sich um einen Acer Aspire 5680 Serie.

Habt Ihr einen Lösungsvorschlag für mich?


----------



## AndreG (22. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

Versuch es mal mit den üblichen tools wie Speedfan, PcWizzard usw. die Temp auszulesen.

Ne Temp hat jede CPU die neuer ist. Da sie eine Diode im Mobo oder CPU hat.

Und schreib mal was unter Last für ne Wärme ensteht.

Mfg Andre


----------



## kaMii (22. Oktober 2007)

Mein Tip:
- Schau im Internet ob das Probleme schon bei anderen Benutzern die gleichen Probleme hatte, wenn ja ist es wohl ein Fehler von der Modellreihe, wenn nein:

- Wenn du das Gerät neu gekauft hast.
Verpack das Ding und schicks mit nem netten Brief in dem die Fehlerbeschreibung steht an den Hersteller zurück. Sollte es wenn du es wieder hast weiterhin die selben Probleme aufweißen schick es nochmal ein, sollte der Hersteller sich weigern nachzubessern oder nach dem zweiten Nachbessern sich keine Besserung eingestellt haben kannst du dein Geld zurück verlangen. Wichtig ist, das du das ganze noch während der Garantiezeit machst. Natürlich ist es in diesem Fall etwas schwierig nachzuweißen, da das ganze sporadisch auftritt. Dennoch denke ich dasd du ersatz bekommst.

- Wenn du keinen Garantieanspruch mehr hast solltest du das machen was AndreG geschrieben hat und möglicherweise die Taktfrequenz/Auslastung deines Laptops im Bios/Windows drosseln.

Gruss Ben


----------



## RalfHeinz (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe vorhin mal bei Acer angerufen. War ca. 10 Min. in der Warteschlange aber dann hatte ich einen sehr netten Mitarbeiter am Telefon. Ich schicke den jetzt ein. Er meinte das sollte zwischen 7 und 10 Werktagen dauern. Bin ja mal gespannt 

Trotzdem habe ich mal die Temperaturen ausgelesen (unten nochmal ein Screenshot) die Temperaturen schwanken im Normalbetrieb so zwischen 60 und 70 Grad Celsius. Bei einem Benchmark geht diese aber schnell auf 80° hoch und wenn ich den Laptop nicht hoch hebe, damit er mehr Luft bekommt geht er dabei auch aus (ca. 83 - 85° laut Speedfan). Ist das zu warm für meinen Core 2 Dou im Laptop?


----------



## kaMii (23. Oktober 2007)

Das ganze liegt ziemlich an der Grenze denke ich, wobei der Core2duo noch nicht so viel getestet wurde um das sicher zu wissen. Warte einfach mal ab was der Hersteller sagt.


----------



## AndreG (23. Oktober 2007)

Also 85° ist schon hart. Meiner hat unter Volllast nur 75° und da kann man sich schon die Finger verbrennen.

Aber da du ihn eh eingeschickt hast ist es nicht dein Prob 

Mfg Andre


----------



## ppb (24. Oktober 2007)

Diese Temparatur ist definitif zu hoch. Das liegt aber warscheinlich an einem verstopften Kühlkanal. Zuviel Staub auf den Kühlrippen des CPU-Kühlers. Hatte ich schon beim Notebook und beim PC.

Meistens reicht ein Staubsauger. ^^ Hättest Dir wahrscheinlich das einschicken sparen können. Nun Ja... Immerhien wird er jetzt Gründlich gereinigt xD

Gréèz PPB


----------



## RalfHeinz (26. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Hilfe  Ich geh dann jetzt mal davon aus, dass er wirklich einfach nur verstaubt war (Aber schon hart nach 11 Monaten). Ich halte Euch aber auf dem Laufenden wenn er zurück ist.


----------

